#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Влияние поедания/непоедания мяса на ум

## Юндрун Топден

Здравствуйте!
Несколько дней назад осознал в себе желание не есть ничего мясного, просто ощущение что организм не хочет. И в принципе начала ощущаться какая то легкость в теле и ясность в уме, возможно с этим связанная.

В связи с этим вопрос: нисколько не хочу выступать за или против вегетарианства, просто интересует личный опыт братьев по форуму касательно влияния каких либо, назовем их, диет на практику, состояния?

----------

Joy (03.12.2011), Won Soeng (05.12.2011), Аньезка (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (04.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

Тему однозначно надо переносить в раздел про питание - здесь ей не место.

По сабжу - 6 лет мяса не ем, чувствую себя хорошо. Сложно сказать как это сказалось на практике - потому что в буддизм пришёл годом позже. Но здоровье, на мой взгляд, всё же несколько улучшилось. Хотя опять же утверждать точно не могу. Возможно, что и никак не изменилось. На массе тела тоже не сказалось. Кроме того, сейчас ем один раз в день - и даже это на массу тела влияния не оказало. А вот пищеварение значительно улучшилось. Как стало и меньше сонливости, больше активности. Такие наблюдения.

Ах да, ещё стоит добавить, что рацион всё равно стараюсь богатый выдерживать. То есть не на голом рисе, скажем, живу - а ем много всего разного.

----------

Joy (03.12.2011), Ostrbor (04.12.2011), Pedma Kalzang (03.12.2011), Svarog (03.12.2011), Won Soeng (05.12.2011), Алексей Т (04.12.2011), Аньезка (04.12.2011), Буль (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Маркион (20.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Несколько дней назад осознал в себе желание не есть ничего мясного, просто ощущение что организм не хочет. И в принципе начала ощущаться какая то легкость в теле и ясность в уме, возможно с этим связанная.


Я тоже, отказавшись от мяса, начал чувствовать лёгкость в теле и ясность в уме. Потом снова начал есть мясо и стал чувствовать тяжесть в теле и мутность в уме. Потом снова перестал.

----------

Joy (03.12.2011), Won Soeng (05.12.2011), Алексей Т (04.12.2011), Аньезка (04.12.2011), Буль (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Джон Доу (17.01.2015), Еше Нинбо (04.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (04.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.12.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Некоторое время назад у  меня случился приступ панкреатита и  был вынужден сесть на диету без мяса и стал замечать ,что действительно сонливости меньше и какая-то легкость в  голове .Стал более не ленивее что-ли,но стало холодно и скорее буду мясо есть , но решил нынче вместо целой свиной туши купить одно только стегно, и говядину не полкоровы  как обычно  а только тоже  одно стегно.Вот если все так сделали бы хотя-бы в  нашем  регионе, то сохранилось-бы живыми примерно около 5000 коров .

----------

Vladiimir (03.12.2011), Won Soeng (05.12.2011), Алексей Т (04.12.2011), Аньезка (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.12.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> Некоторое время назад у  меня случился приступ панкреатита и  был вынужден сесть на диету без мяса и стал замечать ,что действительно сонливости меньше и какая-то легкость в  голове .Стал более не ленивее что-ли,но стало холодно и скорее буду мясо есть , но решил нынче вместо целой свиной туши купить одно только стегно, и говядину не полкоровы  как обычно  а только тоже  одно стегно.Вот если все так сделали бы хотя-бы в  нашем  регионе, то сохранилось-бы живыми примерно около 5000 коров .


Посмеялся от души!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Кунсанг (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011)

----------


## Сергей АГ

Когда-то, для тренировки в марафоне, я применял метод углеводной нагрузки (http://aik-triathlon.narod.ru/PROTOKOLI/42.htm). Суть его в том, что сначала три дня в основном ешь белки, потом три дня - углеводы. Так вот, в течение первых трех дней мясоедения невероятная слабость и апатия. Это довольно жесткий эксперимент, который наглядно показывает эффект мясной пищи.

----------

Аньезка (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Джон Доу (17.01.2015), Еше Нинбо (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.12.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Некоторое время назад у  меня случился приступ панкреатита и  был вынужден сесть на диету без мяса и стал замечать ,что действительно сонливости меньше и какая-то легкость в  голове .


Отвечу тут всем скопом. Глупо было бы, если бы не чувствовалась легкость, поскольку продукты растительного происхождения активизируют ветер в организме. Однако вместе с этим и возбудимость возрастает (хотя быстровозбудимые вегетарианцы почему-то считают себя спокойными). По этой причине для подавления ветра (расстройства сна, повышенная возбудимость) и рекомендуют бараний бульон. пловчик и т.п.




> Стал более не ленивее что-ли,но стало холодно и скорее буду мясо есть


Тут я бы посоветовал не на мясо переключаться, а посмотреть состав своего рациона. Может быть Вы просто больше потребляете "холодных" продуктов и просто стоит добавить, к примеру, имбиря или перца. Не обязательно это связано с вегетарианством




> но решил нынче вместо целой свиной туши купить одно только стегно, и говядину не полкоровы  как обычно  а только тоже  одно стегно.Вот если все так сделали бы хотя-бы в  нашем  регионе, то сохранилось-бы живыми примерно около 5000 коров .


А остальная часть куда денется?

----------

Won Soeng (05.12.2011), Вангдраг (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Иван Денисов (18.01.2012), Кузьмич (05.12.2011), Мага (11.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.12.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Когда-то, для тренировки в марафоне, я применял метод углеводной нагрузки (http://aik-triathlon.narod.ru/PROTOKOLI/42.htm). Суть его в том, что сначала три дня в основном ешь белки, потом три дня - углеводы. Так вот, в течение первых трех дней мясоедения невероятная слабость и апатия. Это довольно жесткий эксперимент, который наглядно показывает эффект мясной пищи.


Думаю у каждого из нас есть пример того, как в детстве кто-то переел мандаринов до аллергии. Но это никак не доказывает вреда фруктов, а только подтверждает, что питание должно быть сбалансированным

----------

Won Soeng (05.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Иван Денисов (18.01.2012), Мага (11.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Вот если будет благая камма уехать на Шри-Ланку и там хотя-бы год пожить в монастыре ,то надеюсь что совсем отвыкну от мяса ,так как там в монастырях мясо вообще не едят.А на апельсинах,мандаринах,бананах да  яблоках прожил 4 дня и это здорово только дороговато зимой.

----------

Vladiimir (03.12.2011), Аньезка (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Отвечу тут всем скопом. Глупо было бы, если бы не чувствовалась легкость, поскольку продукты растительного происхождения активизируют ветер в организме. Однако вместе с этим и возбудимость возрастает (хотя быстровозбудимые вегетарианцы почему-то считают себя спокойными). По этой причине для подавления ветра (расстройства сна, повышенная возбудимость) и рекомендуют бараний бульон. пловчик и т.п.
> 
> Тут я бы посоветовал не на мясо переключаться, а посмотреть состав своего рациона. Может быть Вы просто больше потребляете "холодных" продуктов и просто стоит добавить, к примеру, имбиря или перца. Не обязательно это связано с вегетарианством


Да, хорошая мысль. Хорошо бы посоветоваться с тиб. доком насчет личной диеты.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я тоже, отказавшись от мяса, начал чувствовать лёгкость в теле и ясность в уме. Потом снова начал есть мясо и стал чувствовать тяжесть в теле и мутность в уме. Потом снова перестал.


Сейчас снова ем? :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сейчас снова ем?


Не ем, хотя живу в относительно холодном климате. Яиц и молочных продуктов достаточно.

----------

Еше Нинбо (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Не ем мяса ~4 года. На мой взгляд, ни на здоровье, ни на осознаность это не повлияло и добрее я не стал. Легкость, про которую я слышал, я тоже не ощутил.

Перестал есть мясо спонтанно и практически никогда не хотел начать есть его заново. Единственное, в первый день я пожалел, что больше не смогу есть круасаны с сыром и ветчиной :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (05.12.2011), Zom (03.12.2011), Алексей Т (04.12.2011), Аньезка (04.12.2011), Буль (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Иван Денисов (18.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Мясо ем. На Шри-Ланке сейчас мяса не ел. Там бобовых много. Большой разницы не заметил.

----------

Dondhup (03.12.2011), Raudex (04.12.2011), Won Soeng (05.12.2011), Алексей Т (04.12.2011), Артем Тараненко (03.12.2011), Буль (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

При интенсивной практики тайной мантры часто поднимается ветер, который можно обуздать поеданием мяса или красных помидор. Кстати замечал у веганов признаки поднятия ветра.

----------

Иван Денисов (18.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Друзья мои, личный опыт вегетарианства или мясоедения совершенно ничего не значит. Если вам хорошо от вегетарианства - будьте вегетарианцами, но не надо ничего навязывать.

----------

Dondhup (03.12.2011), Won Soeng (05.12.2011), Буль (04.12.2011), Иван Денисов (18.01.2012), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.12.2011), Маркион (20.05.2012), Фил (18.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.12.2011)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Некоторое время назад у  меня случился приступ панкреатита и  был вынужден сесть на диету без мяса и стал замечать ,что действительно сонливости меньше и какая-то легкость в  голове .Стал более не ленивее что-ли,но стало холодно и скорее буду мясо есть , но решил нынче вместо целой свиной туши купить одно только стегно, и говядину не полкоровы  как обычно  а только тоже  одно стегно.Вот если все так сделали бы хотя-бы в  нашем  регионе, то сохранилось-бы живыми примерно около 5000 коров .


Вопром в том что вы не проверяли  возможность вами вообще ограничения в еде, а так же возможный фактор негативного отношения к мясу. То есть вы не сравнивали исключение мяса их рациона и его присутствие+ограничение или балансировка питания. Подводя итог с научной точки зрения вы не рассмотрели все факторы.

----------

Won Soeng (05.12.2011), Буль (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> ощущаться какая то легкость в теле и ясность в уме


В самом начале так всегда. Потом Вы под легкость и ясность адаптируетесь, не воспринимая их уже как нечто необычное. 



> просто интересует личный опыт братьев по форуму касательно влияния каких либо, назовем их, диет на практику, состояния?


Способствует практике сострадания, снижает уровень возбужденности и беспокойства, позволяет сохранить огромное колличество денег  :Smilie:  Преимущества долго можно перечислять и все это на фоне отсутствия какаих-либо явных минусов. 



> Единственное, в первый день я пожалел, что больше не смогу есть круасаны с сыром и ветчиной


Вегетарианских колбас довольно много. Начиная от обычных "Докторских" и заканчивая имитацией под конину  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (03.12.2011), Алексей Т (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.12.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Белов

Год назад пропало желание есть мясо.Причем только красное.Белое,как то индейка,курица,ем 3-4 раза в месяц.Как здесь уже писали,легкость в теле и ясность в уме.Физиологически наверное связано с присутствием в краcном мясе адреналина.Но влияние на практику,состояние, связаны с образом жизни каждого.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я уже лет 20 ставлю эксперименты над собой. Пришла к выводу, что можно, если научиться понимать свой организм - правильно выбирать продукты, которые держат в равновесии три основные энергии. Происходит примерно так - иду в супермаркет и медитирую, причем по всем отделам. Гда "зашкалило", беру то, что чувствую необходимым для своего организма в конкретный момент. Мне нравится подход к питанию с точки зрения тибетской медицины - проверяла на себе и на семье :Smilie: 

Были периоды поедания сырого мяса О, УЖОС! ( в Италии едят совершенно спокойно карпаччио - из сырого мяса или рыбы летом). Были периоды полного отказа от мяса или даже от углеводов. Иногда красного перца, иногда имбиря, иногда холодного молока.... :Smilie:  Лучший показатель самочувствия обычно - при 40%белков и 30% углеводов за один прием пищи, - белок заставляет усваиваться углеводы медленнее, сытость дольше продолжается. Энергетичеки ровный тон, работоспособность хорошая, без скачков. 

Но все равно основной фон, как сказал Артем - сбалансированное питание. Надо еще просто поставить эксперименты и посмотреть, как твой организм, на что и когда реагирует. И дальше пользоваться едой, как инструментом для определенных состояний. Тоесть, через пищу совершенно конкретно можно помогать себе выполнять разные задачи. Главное, чтобы тело не мешало делать то, что намечено. :Smilie: 

Хорошо есть два раза в день, - до 14 дня, - так едят некоторые монахи. Когда мне надо пару суток просидеть без сна - не ем вообще ничего, а то буду спать. Пью чистую воду. 

Основные правила - одно употребление пищи из трех-пяти ингридиентов. Ничего намешанного, типа колбас, салатов, тортов, сдобы, жирного, копченого, консервированного. Стараюсь готовить на один раз, ничего не разогревать. Готовка крайне проста - на пару, слегка отваренное. Да, за один прием пищи можно принимать только один вид белка. некоторые продукты в определенном сочетании дают отравляющий эффект - например, молоко с бананом, или яйца с рыбой. Тоесть, ни мясо с молоком, ни сыр с рыбой, и прочее - лучше не есть.

И основное требование - все чистое и свежее.

А так могу вообще все съесть, если надо :Smilie:  Сказав нужную молитву. Особенно, если кто-то меня накормит, и избавит от готовки.

Но главное в еде - уделять ей как можно меньше мыслей и времени :Smilie:  Так что не придумывайте ничего о мясе. Оно не является ни стимулом, ни тормозом на Пути - само по себе. Если только ваш ум не решил иначе :Smilie: 

А также вообще хорошо научиться пользоваться своим умом так, чтобы любой продукт, потребляемый телом, был полезным для практики :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Т (04.12.2011), Буль (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.12.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Здравствуйте!
> Несколько дней назад осознал в себе желание не есть ничего мясного, просто ощущение что организм не хочет. И в принципе начала ощущаться какая то легкость в теле и ясность в уме, возможно с этим связанная.
> 
> В связи с этим вопрос: нисколько не хочу выступать за или против вегетарианства, просто интересует личный опыт братьев по форуму касательно влияния каких либо, назовем их, диет на практику, состояния?


Привет!
От растительной пищи мне хорошо, от мясной - дурно. 
Есть люди, которым нужно есть мясо для жизни, жаль, что некоторые едят его для удовольствия.

Легкость и ясность от вегетарианской пищи есть - и в теле и в уме. 
Я перестала есть мясо в летнее время и думала, что зимой будет хуже, но в мясе я больше не нуждалась. 
Вегетарианство помогло моей практике.
У такой диеты много и материальных плюсов - дешево, полезно (если нет болезней требующих мяса) и вкусно.
Самое главное в этом деле сбалансировать еду: бобовые, зерновые, овощи, фрукты, водоросли и т.д.
Минусы тоже есть - непонимание окружающих мясоедов, повышенная мерзлявость и готовить самому.

Но по настоящему печально, что эта тема - повод для споров между людьми и обмана, который иногда совершают производители пищевой индустрии, очередными исследованиями пытаясь привлечь покупателей. 
Правильно поступают те, кто кушает то, что ему надо, и не кричит об этом.
Вот Zom, оказывается, 6 лет вегетарианец и другие также, а я и не знала  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Е (03.12.2011), Алексей Т (04.12.2011), Аньезка (04.12.2011), Буль (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (04.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (04.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

Вообще в практике вегетарианства есть два положительных момента с буддийской позиции.
Первое - это всё-таки мысли о не причинении вреда живым существам (если, конечно, с таким намерением вегетарианство осуществляется). Такие мысли и такое намерение попадает чётко в формулировку 2-го фактора Благородного Пути. Второе - это ограничение в привязанности к пище. И вот это второе - очень важная практика, потому что привязанность ко вкусам и к текстуре еды - это одна из наиболее мощных привязанностей каждого человека. Дальнейшим этапом этой практики идёт еда в положенное время, что входит в 8 мирских обетов. Ещё дальнейшим этапом является еда один раз в день (этого на самом деле достаточно, если, конечно, например, вы не тратите чрезмерно много физической энергии в работе). Ещё дальнейшим этапом является практика устранения влечения к какой бы то ни было еде. Это уже монашеский уровень практики - но - необходимый в Пути, т.е. не реализовав этого, невозможно будет продвинуться дальше. Вот такие нюансы с пищей с позиции буддийской практики. 

Как сказано в СН 12.63:

"Когда физическая пища понята, то жажда к пяти нитям чувственности понята. Когда жажда к пяти нитям чувственности понята, то нет такой путы, из-за которой ученик Благородных вернулся бы вновь обратно в этот мир".

----------

AndyZ (05.12.2011), Joy (04.12.2011), Алексей Е (04.12.2011), Алексей Т (04.12.2011), Ануруддха (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Маркион (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (04.12.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Не могу сравнить как было до и после просто потому, что уже не помню. Есть мясо перестала в детстве. Я ничего не знала про можно/нельзя, но тогда уже решила, что даже если мне станет хуже, мясо есть все равно не буду, т.к. готова пожертвовать собой ради животных (понимаю, это наверное смешно звучит, но так рассуждал ребенок). Я очень стойко держалась против попыток родственников убедить меня, что без мяса я загнусь, продолжавшихся много лет. Иногда мама даже тайно подсовывала мне что-то мясное в еду, но я всегда распознавала и отказывалась есть.)) В общем, прошло уже где-то 20 лет, я жива, здорова, полна сил и энергии, занимаюсь спортом и буддистской практикой. Анализы крови на витамины и элементы в норме. Всем привет!  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (09.12.2011), Joy (04.12.2011), Vladiimir (04.12.2011), Zom (04.12.2011), Алексей Е (04.12.2011), Алексей Т (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (04.12.2011), Кунсанг (04.12.2011), Тао (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (04.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (04.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> готова пожертвовать собой ради животных (понимаю, это наверное смешно звучит, но так рассуждал ребенок).


Ничего не смешно, вполне по-бодхисаттвовски  :Smilie:

----------

Аминадав (26.02.2012)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не могу сравнить как было до и после просто потому, что уже не помню. Есть мясо перестала в детстве. Я ничего не знала про можно/нельзя, но тогда уже решила, что даже если мне станет хуже, мясо есть все равно не буду, т.к. готова пожертвовать собой ради животных (понимаю, это наверное смешно звучит, но так рассуждал ребенок). Я очень стойко держалась против попыток родственников убедить меня, что без мяса я загнусь, продолжавшихся много лет. Иногда мама даже тайно подсовывала мне что-то мясное в еду, но я всегда распознавала и отказывалась есть.)) В общем, прошло уже где-то 20 лет, я жива, здорова, полна сил и энергии, занимаюсь спортом и буддистской практикой. Анализы крови на витамины и элементы в норме. Всем привет!


Уважаю и преклоняюсь. Если все бы так поступали как Вы, то на Земле наступил бы рай и не было бы войн.

----------

Vladiimir (04.12.2011), Скабед (08.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

*Юндрун Топден*, я был мясоедом, потом в течении 1 года вегетарианцем, потом снова стал мясоедом, и успел поучаствовать в холиварах на эту тему на обеих сторонах баррикад  :Smilie:  Потому что когда только становишься вегетарианцем, первые пару месяцев чувствуешь эдакий эмоциональный подЪем и чувство собственной исключительности, и всячески пытаешься защитить эту свою причастность к сообществу вегетарианцев, от наездов "злобных мясоедов", которые кстати действительно троллят вегетарианцев при каждом удобном случае. Потом начинаешь выискивать подтверждения о пользе вегетарианстве в сутрах, у учителей и т.п., т.е. наделять свою диету духовным смыслом, и становишься категоричнее: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post331220 http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post331301 тогда я был махаянцем, и нашел не мало подтверждений порочности мясоедения в махаянских текстах.

К вегетарианству я пришел также как и вы - спонтанно, однажды перестал есть мясо, без всякой духовной подоплеки, просто как-то опротивело есть плоть убитых существ и здоровье думал заодно улучшить. Потом когда начались проблемы со здоровьем, уже связанные с вегетарианством, я обеспокоился и снова начал есть мясо http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post409492 правда если до вегетарианства мой рацион процентов на 80 состоял из мяса и мясных полуфабрикатов, то сейчас из мяса я готовлю только курицу и морскую рыбу, пару раз в неделю. 

С точки зрения здоровья у вегетарианства есть свои плюсы и минусы, например когда не ешь мяса - чувствуешь себя бодрее, не подвержен простуде, но возрастает страстное сексуальное желание, и могут появиться проблемы, связанные с нехваткой витаминов и аминокислот, которые были у меня. Переход с вегетарианства, снова на употребление мяса, не проходит без последствий для здоровья, это очень сильный удар по ЖКТ, т.к. организм перестает вырабатывать ферменты, нужные для усвоения мяса. Через полтора месяца после прекращения вегетарианства, я заболел тяжелой кишечной инфекцией (хотя может это просто совпадение), и даже сейчас, спустя пол года, не могу восстановить здоровое пищеварение. Наверное я уже старый и больной, т.к. что вегетарианство, что мясоедение, плохо влияют на мое здоровье  :Smilie:  только по разному.
Сейчас я всерьез думаю опять вернуться к вегетарианству, т.к. все-таки всплывают неприятные ощущения, связанные с готовкой и употреблением мяса. А количество и качество  :Smilie:  проблем со здоровьем, связанных с мясной диетой, на мой субЪективный взгляд превышает, количество и качество проблем связанных с вегетарианством.

Но главное, что я хотел бы донести, это совет не увязывать диету с духовным развитием, на мой взгляд - это порочная практика. Гораздо полезнее для духовного развития, ограничивать на временной или постоянной основе, количество употребляемой пищи, например не есть после полудня в дни упосаты, как рекомендовал Будда. В конце концов, если бы Будда захотел ввести в сангхе запрет на мясоедение, то от так бы и сделал, но как известно, он отказал Дэваддате в этой просьбе.

P.S. Ну и главное относиться равностно ко всем людям, независимо от их диеты  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (04.12.2011), Sforza (04.12.2011), Won Soeng (05.12.2011), Zom (04.12.2011), Алексей Т (04.12.2011), Велеслав (04.12.2011), Кунсанг (05.12.2011), Мага (11.05.2012), Маркион (20.05.2012), Тао (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (04.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> При интенсивной практики тайной мантры часто поднимается ветер, который можно обуздать поеданием мяса или красных помидор. Кстати замечал у веганов признаки поднятия ветра.


Скорее не поеданием мяса а принятием небольшого количества мяса и бульона мясного, костного.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Как хорошо, что здесь рассматриваются разные точки зрения.

Вниманием к организму обнаруживаются привязанности к вкусному, питательному, разнообразному и регулярному питанию. Воздержание от этих привязанностей (как и следование им) приводит к множеству реакций организма, иногда выраженных ярче, иногда едва заметно. Обычно легче воздерживаться от следования привязанности к вкусному, чем к питательному, легче пренебрегать регулярностью, чем разнообразием. 
Целиком воздерживаться от пищи наиболее мучительно. 

В разных ситуациях разные ограничения в питании вызывают разную степень неудобства. Порой легко переносится то, что в другой момент было крайне мучительным. Порой мучает то, что в другие моменты было всего лишь едва заметным неудобством.

Привязываться к тому, что обычно мучительное будет мучительным всегда, или обычно не досаждающее никогда не сможет досадить - ошибка. Эти привязанности не прекращаются ни их игнорированием, ни потаканием, ни воздержанием. Но вниманием к ним они обнаруживаются и изучаются. Их корнем является привязанность к организму, как к обособленному, моему, дорогому мне. Пока есть организм, есть и ум, привязанный к этому организму. Когда нет ума привязанному к организму, нет и чего либо, что может быть обозначено, как организм.

----------

Артем Тараненко (05.12.2011), Дмитрий Белов (05.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Скорее не поеданием мяса а принятием небольшого количества мяса и бульона мясного, костного.


Ну небольшое количество понятие относительное. Монголы вон какие мясоеды, но это реализации не помешало.

----------

Буль (05.12.2011), Джигме (05.12.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> Ну небольшое количество понятие относительное. Монголы вон какие мясоеды, но это реализации не помешало.


Вот это страсть так страсть  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А я всеяден, и считаю это эволюционным преимуществом.  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (05.12.2011), Дмитрий Белов (05.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну небольшое количество понятие относительное. Монголы вон какие мясоеды, но это реализации не помешало.


Ну кстати, а много ли мы знаем высокореализованных монголов?  :Wink:  Из современных великих лам Арджа Ринпоче монгол. Хотя дело не в мясе, разумеется.

----------

Аньезка (05.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну небольшое количество понятие относительное. Монголы вон какие мясоеды, но это реализации не помешало.


Конечно все относительно, но поеданием это трудно назвать. Кроме того в ретритах поеданием мяса никто не занимается. Там очень скромное питание должно быть. Когда поднимается ветер, немного мяса, бульона и топленого масла. Монголы ламы после обеда вообще раньше не ели, да и сейчас наверно некоторые стараются придерживаться этого правила. В Монголии было 10 000 гелонгов в свое время и они мясоедством не занимались.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А я всеяден, и считаю это эволюционным преимуществом.


А у меня есть привязанности и пристрастия в отношении пищи, и я не нахожу в этом ни предмета гордости, ни повода для уныния.

----------

Буль (05.12.2011), Кунсанг (05.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Это видно по фотографии :Smilie:  Я тоже люблю поесть.

----------

Майя П (06.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну кстати, а много ли мы знаем высокореализованных монголов?  Из современных великих лам Арджа Ринпоче монгол. Хотя дело не в мясе, разумеется.


К сожалению я не спец по истории монголов. Вот пример
Лубсан Сандан Цыденов – Учитель Дандарона http://dandaron.ru/rus/tradition/lobsan_sandan.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> Ну кстати, а много ли мы знаем высокореализованных монголов?  Из современных великих лам Арджа Ринпоче монгол. Хотя дело не в мясе, разумеется.


Позитивная аура Монголии и душевность ее народа (особенно пожилых людей) дает мне основание полагать, что там много высокореализованных монголов. Не мерьте, пож-та, реализацию с количеством съеденного мяса.

----------

Майя П (06.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Тут в Израиле тоже очень душевные люди))
Ну и логика у вас, товарищи))

----------

Vladiimir (05.12.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Не сравнивай, Аня. У вас есть хумус и солнце  :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> Тут в Израиле тоже очень душевные люди))
> Ну и логика у вас, товарищи))


не нравится мне тоже логика Цхултрима

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Вирупа родился на востоке, в Трипуре, в столице царства Девапалы. В Южной Индии существовал вихара (буддийский центр) Сомапури, "Город Луны": круг Дхармы в несколько тысяч человек, настоящий океан Просветления. Там Вирупа попросил посвящение. За двенадцать лет он дважды повторил мантру Ваджраварахи миллион pаз, но ни сном, ни духом не увидел ни следа сиддхи. Придя в отчаяние, он разорвал свои чётки и выбросил их в отхожее место.

Вечером, без чёток, он оказался на обязательной молитве. Неожиданно появилась дакини. Она вернула ему чётки со словами ободрения:

– Дорогой ученик, не теряй надежды на моё благословение. Делай практику, которая исключает все знаки и концепции.

Самое естественное, постоянно присущее, состояние ума –
и есть сущность Ваджраварахи.
Имеешь её в себе, а ищешь на стороне.
Ты неопытен, как ребёнок.
Наш ум – драгоценность, исполняющая желания,
Если не затемняешь её грубостью суждений.
Знать ядро практики – всегда достаточно.

После этого случая Вирупа практиковал двенадцать лет и обрёл сиддхи.

Однажды служка купил вина и мяса и принёс ему; после этого Виpупа стал ловить голубей и есть. Когда голубей не стало, монахи заинтересовались: "Кто среди нас поедает голубей? Монах не может заниматься этим".

Монахи осмотрели кельи, и в том числе келью Вирупы. Заглянув в окно, они как раз застали его за вином и голубиным мясом. На ближайшем же собрании было решено изгнать Вирупу из вихары.

В день изгнания он поднёс образу Будды своё монашеское одеяние и чашу для подаяния, сделал поклоны и вышел. Один из последних монахов на дороге спросил его: "Куда пойдешь ты теперь?" Вирупа ответил: "Вы изгнали меня, к чему это любопытство?"
Недалеко от вихары было большое озеро. Вирупа сорвал цветок лотоса и поднёс его Будде. Потом на краю озера он встал на лист лотоса и побрёл по воде на другой берег.

Те, кто был в Сомапури, исполнились раскаяния и сожаления. Они поклонились Вирупе и, схватив его колени, обратились к нему: "Зачем же вы убивали птиц?" "Я никого не убивал", – ответил Вирупа и попросил служку принести останки. Когда мастер щёлкнул пальцами, перья превратились в голубей, ещё более гладких и упитанных, и все вокруг были этому свидетелями. С тех пор Вирупа оставил общину и стал вести жизнь странствующего йогина.

Когда Вирупа пришёл на берег Ганга, он попросил еды и питья у местной богини, но она ничего ему не дала. Тогда рассерженный мастер раздвинул воды и перешёл на другой берег.

----------

Иван Денисов (18.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Это немного оффтопик, потому что, как выясняется, на самом деле Вирупа голубей не ел.

----------


## Кузьмич

Но мог бы и поесть. Оттого не офтопег.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Джигме (06.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2011)

----------


## Denli

Стараюсь не есть свинью. Еще лет десять пятнадцать очень четко увидел, что употребление в пищу свиньи очень неблагоприятно влияет на мыслительные процессы. Думаю, что все зло в мире спровоцировано нездоровыми фантазиями, которые спровоцированы поеданием свиньи.

Кошерное мясо (баранина, козлятина), наоборот на ум влияют очень благоприятно.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (06.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Стараюсь не есть свинью. Еще лет десять пятнадцать очень четко увидел, что употребление в пищу свиньи очень неблагоприятно влияет на мыслительные процессы. Думаю, что все зло в мире спровоцировано нездоровыми фантазиями, которые спровоцированы поеданием свиньи.
> 
> Кошерное мясо (баранина, козлятина), наоборот на ум влияют очень благоприятно.


Чей копирайт, не Моисея ли? :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (06.12.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Стараюсь не есть свинью. 
> Кошерное мясо (баранина, козлятина), наоборот на ум влияют очень благоприятно.


это тоже род привязанности... иногда - например при некоторых видах мугбо (предраковые состояния) показано свинное мясо или дикое мясо... потому что другие виды пищи не усваиваются... 
такого рода привязанности "этого не ем, того не употребляю" - когда-нибудь будут ущербны для их носителя... . ВСЕ ЕСТЬ - БУДДА....

----------


## Dondhup

> Это немного оффтопик, потому что, как выясняется, на самом деле Вирупа голубей не ел.


Голубь истинно не существует, что Вирупа и показал  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> такого рода привязанности "этого не ем, того не употребляю" - когда-нибудь будут ущербны для их носителя... . ВСЕ ЕСТЬ - БУДДА....


Человечину не ем, мочу не употребляю - тоже?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (07.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Человечину не ем, мочу не употребляю - тоже?


А ты будто не знаешь  :Wink:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Человечину не ем, мочу не употребляю - тоже?


В Чжудши медицинском трактате говорится что все что есть на земле может стать лекарством. Человеческие экскременты входят в состав духов, поэтому когда ими душатся это все через поры кожи достигает крови. Можно осознанно что то не принимать но неосознанно мы много чего все-таки принимаем. Даже человеческое мясо также может быть как лекарство при некоторых болезнях. Не так чтобы убил и сЪел а недавно умершего. Даже тот же голод, чтобы с ним справиться люди ели умерших людей. Я думаю что для выживания это возможно.

----------


## Denli

> такого рода привязанности "этого не ем, того не употребляю" - когда-нибудь будут ущербны для их носителя... . ВСЕ ЕСТЬ - БУДДА....


Ну я не говорю, что не ем. В Азии с мясом бывает сложно: баранину практически нигде не купить, козлятину готовить не умеют, говядима очень тяжело переваривается. Так что, часто приходится есть свинью, но я стараюсь себя по возможности специально в свинине ограничивать.

----------


## Joy

> Человеческие экскременты входят в состав духов, поэтому когда ими душатся это все через поры кожи достигает крови.


На то мирянам-буддистам и обет есть - не пользоваться духами, косметикой, украшениями и т.д -)

----------


## Кунсанг

> На то мирянам-буддистам и обет есть - не пользоваться духами, косметикой, украшениями и т.д -)


Этот обет имеет под собой другую почву. Отречение от мирского, мирских желаний, а не отречение от нечистых элементов.

----------

Майя П (07.12.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> В Чжудши медицинском трактате говорится что все что есть на земле может стать лекарством.


как то теперь после Чжудши - многие вещи воспринимаются спокойно, без истеричного заламывания рук...  
тем более, что во многих УЖЕ сейчас зреет рак...  там такие патогномичные симптомы... которые есть у многих, читающих эту ветку ))), увы сансара, ну и торопитесь делать практику )))... и не критикуйте то, что говорил Будда в Чжудши....

----------


## Майя П

> Ну я не говорю, что не ем. В Азии с мясом бывает сложно: баранину практически нигде не купить, козлятину готовить не умеют, говядима очень тяжело переваривается. Так что, часто приходится есть свинью, но я стараюсь себя по возможности специально в свинине ограничивать.


 да в жарком климате и мясо достаточно пару раз в неделю..., это не Москва... и не СПб тем более, где постоянные ветра...

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Перешёл на вегетарианство уже почти года полтора как, после всего лишь года вегетарианства был некоторый когнитивный диссонанс на цоге съесть кусочек мяса. Так что влияние мясосодержащих продуктов можно ощутить сразу же после цогов) Ну так вот, по личным впечатлениям - от мяса образуется действительно сонливость и вялость ума в течении суток после употребления. К тому же, от колбас всяческих изменяется... эээ... запах тела - пот начинает пахнуть "колбасно", что тоже удивило. Ну и вообще - как выяснилась, соево-пшеничные вегетарианские колбасы вкуснее натуральных)

----------

Joy (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так что влияние мясосодержащих продуктов можно ощутить сразу же после цогов) Ну так вот, по личным впечатлениям - от мяса образуется действительно сонливость и вялость ума в течении суток после употребления.


Сейчас что-то добавляют в мясо. Еще они при этом пишут на упаковке: продукт не содержит сои, химии и т.д.

----------

Джигме (08.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Сейчас что-то добавляют в мясо. Еще они при этом пишут на упаковке: продукт не содержит сои, химии и т.д.


Карагинат и глютен, и еще кое какие наполнители.

----------


## Майя П

10% гелей в мясо "шприцуется" в пром обработке - это 10% прибыли...

----------


## Sadhak

Про сострадание у животных: http://www.membrana.ru/particle/17234

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кошерное мясо (баранина, козлятина), наоборот на ум влияют очень благоприятно.


Чего только не придумаешь, чтобы объяснить почему не ешь дорогую некошерную осетрину  :Big Grin: 

По теме. Сейчас вернулся из тайги. Температуры от -23 до - 33. В - 30 бодро прыгал с лесорубами по предгорьям Саян в поисках нужного дерева. При всем при том жил в доме семьи вегетарианцев (не строгих. но лакто-ово), которых там порядочно, и, чтобы не обременять хозяев, питался вместе с ними. Никакого дискомфорта, желания "рубануть" сосисочку, какого-то особого чувства голода (единственное в чем не смог себе отказать - в кофе с утра). Порции, кстати, были достаточно умеренными - обычная миска супа (щи. борщ. гороховый), порция второго (макароны, греча, картошка, грибы) 2 раза в сутки. Вывод - без мяса жить можно.

По окончании недельной командировки надо было сделать Цог. Не скажу, что кусок сервелата вызвал у меня усиленное слюноотделение. Равно как и не подтвержу, что меня мутило после употребления трупа невинно убитых некошерных свиней и прочей генно-модифицированной сои  :Smilie:  Однако, хочу заметить, что местные. придерживающиеся вегетарианства или лакто-ово вегетарианцы подтверждают наглядно, что ветер гуляет по полной. При всей сердечности и доброжелательности люди очень легко возбудимы. 

В общем, все это я к чему, как завещал Гуру Падмасамбхава - не разделяй пищу на чистую и нечистую и к тебе потянутся дакини  :Smilie:  Если есть привязанность к мясу - надо с ней работать. Если есть отвращение к мясу - надо и с этим работать. Если хочешь серьезно практиковать - позаботься о состоянии лунгов, иначе крышу вполне может унести, а повышенное возбуждение практике никогда не помогало.

В заключении вернусь к триждыудаленному. Домашняя собака в год съедает 1 корову на 10 кг своего веса. Невозможно проявлять сострадание к коровкам, не поддерживая колбасопроизводителей, но поддерживая собачеконсервопроизводителей  :Smilie:  Сострадание оно немножко не в том. Лока животных не исчерпается от несъеденного бутерброда. Надо искать иные способы и не делать из еды культа ИМХО

----------

Буль (18.12.2011), Иван Денисов (18.01.2012), Кузьмич (18.12.2011), Мага (11.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (18.12.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

> В заключении вернусь к триждыудаленному. Домашняя собака в год съедает 1 корову на 10 кг своего веса.


А что, то что ест собака как-то влияет на ваш ум? Или флуд по теме и не по теме наше все? Предупреждение.

----------

